# Free to good hunting home- 5 yr old lab



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Last year was the worse year of my life, good news is- thanks to God, this year is wayyy better already.

I'm looking for a good hunting home for my 5 yr old yellow lab. His name is Beau and he's AKC registered.
I bought him from "Falling Fowls" Kennel near Columbus. He's neutered.
He's an awesome hunter and very gentle with kids.
He's at my friends farm, tied up outside- I try to take him swimming every 2 weeks or so.
He comes with a free kennel and dog bowls and heart worm pills.
I'm looking for a home for him because I've changed jobs and am gone too much to give him the attention he deserves, even
if I had my own home.

Text or call me- 440-728-1570.
Only serious inquiries please- I will not just give him to anyone, I will want to visit your home, etc..
I have piles of pictures and stories of him. Beau is an awesome pheasant flusher and duck/goose retriever.
I didn't hunt him last year very much so he'll probably need some polishing up on his blind manners.
I could meet you at a water hole and show you his skills, although he's a little rusty as I'm not sure he knows
who his Dad is anymore.

Thanks - Jim


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Remove this thread please, Beau is now in a good home


----------

